# Home Mountain Map?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought it would be a cool to start a thread where everyone posted a trail map for their home mountain to show off where everyone on here is riding at. Just attach an image of the trail map to a response and show off your mountain. Big or small. Be proud of where you shred.
Here is my home mountain. Camelback Mountain PA


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I failed at embedding.

Here:

http://www.skiloveland.com/themountain/brochuresmaps.aspx


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I failed at embedding.
> 
> Here:
> 
> Colorado Snowboard Ski Areas in Loveland


Would kill to ride a resort that big!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I can be there in a little over half an hour. It doesn't suck, at least when there's snow. I live about where the I-70 symbol is on the "53 miles to Denver" map.


----------



## benny (Dec 27, 2011)

Stevens Pass | Mountain Map

2 sections....front and the great "backside" 

P.S. Did Loveland last year for first time and was amazed!!!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I sense this thread will be ruined my giant images and over quoting of said images


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Already starting to feel pretty crappy of my 800 foot vert hill xD


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> I thought it would be a cool to start a thread where everyone posted a trail map for their home mountain to show off where everyone on here is riding at. Just attach an image of the trail map to a response and show off your mountain. Big or small. Be proud of where you shred.
> Here is my home mountain. Camelback Mountain PA


Enough talk of Camel this and that. Where's the Camel Toe? I'm sure it's on that map somewhere 






Unmarked, somewhere near middle Lower Cleopatra?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooohhh... that map posted by Wasatch is small, but looks fun!

The thing I like about Loveland is that if there's been good recent snow and you're willing to hike, there are always good turns to be had somewhere along The Ridge. Well, at least when we've had enough snow to get The Ridge open. There's hardly shit open right now. Pretty much pure groomer cruising with a couple of shitty tree shots available here and there.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> Already starting to feel pretty crappy of my 800 foot vert hill xD


haha i thought the same thing looking at your map. was thinking "just wait till the PNW maps fill the thread" I think this is a pretty cool thread idea.

My local hill, Bogus Basin, 45 minutes from my place.









My hill when the good snow is falling, Brundage Mountain, 2hrs away


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Ooohhh... that map posted by Wasatch is small, but looks fun!


Yeah, at a little over a 1,000 acres it's not the biggest in the wasatch, but certainly one of the most fun. 

Pretty much the only reason I go, is for the entire right side of the map, including all the cliff areas. So much fun!


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

you guys are so lucky...fuck. the closest mountain to me is 3.5 hours away...lol but doesn't stop me from going every couple weekends...here's the map. 

http://www.skimarmot.com/poster-map.pdf


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

newnew said:


> you guys are so lucky...fuck. the closest mountain to me is 3.5 hours away...lol but doesn't stop me from going every couple weekends...here's the map.
> 
> http://www.skimarmot.com/poster-map.pdf


That resort looks like it could be epic! You're crazy.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i pretty much hate all of you. check this out.

Perfect North Slopes


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its not as white as the pic for sure this year...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Gustov said:


> i pretty much hate all of you. check this out.
> 
> Perfect North Slopes


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, thats pitiful


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Gustov said:


> i pretty much hate all of you. check this out.
> 
> Perfect North Slopes


It's not like your chained down there against your will....just sayin


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

My home away from home


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

WTF - Mt. High looks like the stupidest layout ever.... how the hell do you get from east to west side and west to east side??


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

^ Ouch, I'm glad those days are long behind me


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL where I learned years ago.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> I thought it would be a cool to start a thread where everyone posted a trail map for their home mountain to show off where everyone on here is riding at. Just attach an image of the trail map to a response and show off your mountain. Big or small. Be proud of where you shred.
> Here is my home mountain. Camelback Mountain PA


For a second I thought the top lodge on your trailmap was called "Cameltoe."

This season, I am riding at Squaw Valley and Alpine Meadows in North Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Local hill during the week 









and then good ole Killington on most weekends


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.mountaincreek.com/upload/photos/195TrailMap12.pdf


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> It's not like your chained down there against your will....just sayin


sometimes it feels like it though. i do plan to make the 6 hour drive to snowshoe a few times this year though.

http://media.intrawest.com/snowshoe/docs/trail-map-10-11.pdf


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

lonerider said:


> For a second I thought the top lodge on your trailmap was called "Cameltoe."
> 
> This season, I am riding at Squaw Valley and Alpine Meadows in North Lake Tahoe.


I second this bought a Squaw/Alpine pass this year, just waiting to really use it


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Gustov said:


> sometimes it feels like it though. i do plan to make the 6 hour drive to snowshoe a few times this year though.
> 
> http://media.intrawest.com/snowshoe/docs/trail-map-10-11.pdf


Still not good enough!

Anything east of Loveland, CO is just unacceptable


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Still not good enough!
> 
> Anything east of Loveland, CO is just unacceptable


sometimes i wish i had never been out west so that i wouldn't know what i'm missing all the time.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

my 2 hills i ride almost daily

This map sucks 
http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/images/full/218002_trailmap.jpg

and this place is a bigger/steeper than the map would lead you to believe 
http://www.spiritmt.com/cms/files/Alpine 1112.pdf

This is my other kinda local hill (2 hour drive) 
http://www.lutsen.com/images/winter/Trailmap.jpg
confusing map i know


----------



## benny (Dec 27, 2011)

And if I don't go to Stevens 1hr away, it is almost Always then to Baker, 2.5 hours of pow pow!!!! And very laid back groove there....
Mt Baker Ski Area :: White Salmon
Mt Baker Ski Area :: Razorhone Canyon
Mt Baker Ski Area :: Heather Meadows


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Schweitzer in Sandpoint, ID

Frontside:









Backside:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

well here is where i got my season pass, Bluewood. but next year ima switch it up and get one for White Pass.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> WTF - Mt. High looks like the stupidest layout ever.... how the hell do you get from east to west side and west to east side??


I frequent this "mountain" often because I live so close and when I can't get up to Mammoth. YES - the dumbest fucking layout ever. 
You have to drive or shuttle between East to West. Some say you can pick a tree line on "epic" snow days and get across. Unfortunately,
epic snow days don't exist at this hill. MTH has some decent terrain for a local hill, but the crowd at this place is a bunch of bandana wearing and pants-below-ass *******


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

lol killington looks like a complete cluster fuck:laugh:


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Gustov said:


> i pretty much hate all of you. check this out.
> 
> Perfect North Slopes



Sadly, this is the bump up from what i'm used to... I'm actually looking forward to Perfect North this week. :'( 











I'm also hoping to move out to PNW or CO at some point before 2013 season starts.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> lol killington looks like a complete cluster fuck:laugh:


You have no idea :laugh:. A lot of the blacks dump into greens and causes a massive cluster fuck of all different levels. They have a lot of good terrain though.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

My home mountain (15 min. drive):









And I go there when there is a nice dump (1.5 hour drive):
Cartes des pistes & fiche technique du Massif de Charlevoix dans Charlevoix, Québec (QC) Canada - Le Massif de Charlevoix

Kinda weird because the parking lot and main lodge is actually at the top... And at some point it looks like your just going down into the St-Lawrence river.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

You asked and you received...my home mountain


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> That resort looks like it could be epic! You're crazy.



oh don't get me wrong...it's most definately epic...it's just so damn far away...3.5 hr drive. 7 hours in a day driving...haha i loathe you guys that have your 45mins to 1.5 hr trips...


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, thats pitiful



lol for some reason this post made me lol. fucking l.o.l. hahaha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Tech420 said:


> and then good ole Killington on most weekends


yikes...how many folks get taken off the hill in a bucket during a weekend


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Gustov said:


> i pretty much hate all of you. check this out.
> 
> Perfect North Slopes


I like how they even have a double black trail. lol Bit presumptuous?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

This has become the "HOLY SHIT I AM SO GRATEFUL" thread.

Thanks for putting things in perspective.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> This has become the "HOLY SHIT I AM SO GRATEFUL" thread.
> 
> Thanks for putting things in perspective.


This ^ should be transposed to a few threads here... weather included for us round here. Haven't hit a rock in weeks


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

heres mine. about 45 minutes away.

Liberty Mountain Trail Map & Base Area Map


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

So are slopes really that long at Killington?? the trail map makes it look like it would take 30 minutes to get down the full slope...I'm realizing I have only been boarding on hills...not mountains


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Engage_mike said:


> So are slopes really that long at Killington?? the trail map makes it look like it would take 30 minutes to get down the full slope...I'm realizing I have only been boarding on hills...not mountains


ha, you think killington has long runs? :laugh: 

is that the first trail map you've seen!?


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Mountains I've been to:
Snowshoe, WV 
Jack Frost/Big Boulder, PA
Wisp, MD

So...Nothing like Killington?


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> I like how they even have a double black trail. lol Bit presumptuous?


yeah, all it is is some trees on the trail. i've been on blues out west that are harder than those double blacks.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

This will make you feel better. :laugh:










I honestly believe it has the best park in New York though, so that makes up for it.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Engage_mike said:


> So are slopes really that long at Killington?? the trail map makes it look like it would take 30 minutes to get down the full slope...I'm realizing I have only been boarding on hills...not mountains


Depending what route you take you could ride for a very long time before catching a lift. Haven't timed myself, but based on music I would say close to 20 minutes for a few of them.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> I like how they even have a double black trail. lol Bit presumptuous?


Haha, yeah, while it can get a bit hairy, its, still no double black in comparison to the rockies etc. I've gone down blues in Crested Butte that were more difficult than the black diamonds around here... Stl, Paoli, Gatlinburg, or Perfect North.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

This thread needs attention...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Terry Peak. She ain't much, but significantly better than what I was riding last year (4-5 times bigger)

Heading out there next weekend. 4 hour drive is totally worth it.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

What I rode last season:
The only thing I miss is that it was significantly closer.


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

This is my closest hill if I dont drive for 8+ hours









This is where Im spending 2 weeks starting monday


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Aint the biggest mountain, but works! The black slope has areas of 75 degrees declines, treble-black diamond.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

1000 vertical feet 30 miles from my house


----------



## seldin (Jan 21, 2012)

Not quite "local" but that's where I use my season pass.


----------

